# Jobs Availability in SA



## atcll (Jan 8, 2012)

Please let me know how jobs are available for expatriats in South Africa. I am an Indian staying in Uganda. I am currently employed as a Sales Manager with an IT company in Uganda. I have got a total experience of 12 yerars in Sales among which 8 years in selling IT & IT Enabled Solutions and 5 Years in a managerial role leading team to achiev target. How to get a good opportunty in South Africa with my experience and skills.


----------

